# Ford 3000 lift slow response



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

I just bought a 1970 Ford 3000 diesel. Once started, the lift bars do not want to come up. I have to mess with the throttle, mess with the lift control lever, mess with the other levers, and still sometimes it won't raise up. Sometimes I have to drive the tractor and bouncing around helps it raise up. Once I get it to go up, then it seems to behave, but still slow response. The flow control knob is tightened fully and it is in position control. I have not tried putting it in draft control and loosing the flow control knob yet. Tractor hour meter says 2300. The fluid level is full in both wells.

Second question: Since i do not know anything about the history of this tractor, is it possible for someone to tinker with the hour meter and reverse the hours on it?

ONTRACK


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

sounds like low hydraulic fluid.


----------



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

I found that if I lower the lift power control only enough to have the implement rest on the ground, when I start up again, I have no problems with the lift working. It is when I push the lever all the way down and leave it, is when I loose my prime.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like your pump is losing prime. Two possibilities that I can think of are: 1) Leaking shaft seal on your hydraulic pump. 2) Leak in suction line, either seals on each end of tube or a hole/crack in the tube body.

Regarding your question about the hour meter, it's not practical to turn back the hours. You would have to run a drill in reverse for days. BUT, these tachometer/hour meters often fail and are replaced by a new meter. If this is the case, the original hours are lost. I've replaced mine at 2500 hours due to a fire/meltdown. It currently has 1500 hrs on it, so my total hours are 4000.


----------



## ONTRACK (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info...I have worried about the hour meter being correct since I have no history on the Tractor. What made me question it was, some digit boxes on the meter are light and some are a darker color, as if someone has turned them manually. The meter is showing 2531 but if you say it would be very difficult to reverse hours, it must be accurate.


----------

